# For the Boat Experts



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Considering a couple boats here and need some guidance.

Mainly going to fish the bay and flats in this area, while venturing into the nearby Gulf on _very_ calm days.

The first boat is a 2009 16' Carolina Skiff with a 25HP four-stroke Yamaha, also 2009, with less than 30 hours on it.

The second is a 1987 14' McKee Craft, with a 1987 45HP two-stroke Mercury, reportedly with "low" hours. Absolutely immaculate hull and motor, with reportedly "perfect" compression (145+), recently tuned up.

Now here's the kicker: the boat and trailer will need to be pulled by my 2015 Toyota Prius. 

The Carolina hull alone weighs 330 pounds. The McKee hull alone weighs 665. The Prius can supposedly pull 2,000 total, though I'd like a little cushion between the total weight of whatever I get and the 2,000-pound limit. Not trying to destroy the car, obviously.

I need some guidance on what the car would be able to do with these two boats, as well as opinions on the wisdom of buying either one based on their virtues alone.

Fire away folks. Need some help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

One thing to consider; towing is not much of a concern as is pulling a boat out of the water after trailering it if the vehicle doesn't have the power or traction to do so. Also, trailer brakes using a hydraulic surge brake master cylinder would be my recommendation as well.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like you need a PA14. Safer offshore by a LONG shot then the two boats you mentioned, cheaper in the long run, easier to trailer...and "green" like your prius. lol


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Starlifter said:


> One thing to consider; towing is not much of a concern as is pulling a boat out of the water after trailering it if the vehicle doesn't have the power or traction to do so. Also, trailer brakes using a hydraulic surge brake master cylinder would be my recommendation as well.


Here's some more "info" on that. Not sure how helpful it is.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are dead set on choosing between the 2, I'd go the Mckee...Just love them boats fer some reason (never had one though). 

Like Jason said though, a yak may be a better choice....


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

The ramps in those two YouTube videos are shallow ramps. My concern deals with ramps that have a much, much steeper grade for the boats requiring more draft to float off a trailer. Then to top it off, throw in 3-6+ inches of sand that's been pushed up onto the ramp; especially during a low-tide. And, you may have a temporal problem on your hands.

I'm not mentioning this information to say launching a boat with a Prius can't be done. I'm just making note of what conditions I've noted for some of the ramps from Gulf Breeze, FL to Destin, FL.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Given the two, I'd say the McKee. Those are a fine riding boat for the size. And a little extra power never hurts when running from a pop-up thundershower.

I agree with the above poster about being able to pull the boast out of the water. Boat full of gear, wet sandy ramp and the low power and small contact patch of a prius tire "night" be an issue.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd get the Carolina skiff just because that Yamaha will start every time you turn the key. A 1987 mercury is asking for trouble IMHO no matter what the compression. I'd also take the Carolina skiff due to weight. Finally, even if a boat looks brand new it could have a wide variety of problems from wet or dry rot, termites (ask FoxTrotUniform), to any number of other things. Spend more time on the water and less time fixing an old boat and engine. 

Edit: the points made above about slick ramps and traction are valid. I've got a 2500 diesel with two wheel drive. I have to be VERY careful about my ramp selection, not because of lack of power but lack of traction. You'll have front wheel drive, weight up front, and wheels with power further from the water so it should be less of a problem, but do keep it in mind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> I'd get the Carolina skiff just because that Yamaha will start every time you turn the key. A 1987 mercury is asking for trouble IMHO no matter what the compression.


+1. The Yamaha will keep on going like a Timex watch.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

No doubt that the McKee is a better built boat and will ride better than the CS. That being said, get the newer CS. The lighter boat will not only tow easier but it will STOP easier as well. In all likelihood , the McKee will also have a bigger and heavier trailer as well. It is not just the hullweight you have to consider. 

I had a J16 with a 30 on it. I could go fish anywhere in it that I can take my kayak !


----------



## parrotview (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi buds I'm new to this I'm thinking of buy a surtees boat 7.8m just need more info on boat first thing stability ride in rough weather sharp chops fish ability towing quality product motor power thanks


----------

